#ubuntu-google 2016-02-01
<John> Google 2.0! http://adf.ly/12514317/www.google.com
#ubuntu-google 2016-02-04
<knome> McIntireEvan, if you are interested, i've just pushed an update for the ubuntu community theme that should work with your mobile device too :)
<McIntireEvan> knome: I'll have to check that out when I get home :)
<knome> McIntireEvan, sure, no hurry
#ubuntu-google 2016-02-07
<McIntireEvan> knome: Few days late here, but I updated it and it looks great :D
<adueppen> well tomorrow (for me at least) is the big day!
<knome> :)
